# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Raliser un frquencemtre

## Showyouken

Bonjour a tous

Voila je dois faire en VHDL un frquencemtre.

Pour le moment tout se droule bien, jusqu' la fin du programme ou je suis compltement bloqu.

J'ai fait mon projet en schmatique, plus abordable a mon avis. J'obtiens donc  la sortie un vecteur de 32 bits contenant la frquence que je dois mesurer. Je dois ensuite afficher cette frquence sur 4 afficheurs ( ce sont des afficheurs 7 segments.)

Voila  quoi je devrais arriver au final mais que je n'arrive pas  faire.
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/9576/imagevl7.jpg

Par exemple, j'obtiens la frquence de 275 dans mon vecteur de 32 bits, je dois donc afficher cette frquence de la faon :
Afficheur HEX0 : 5
Afficheur HEX1 : 7
Afficheur HEX2 : 2
Afficheur HEX3 : 0

Mon vecteur de 32 bits pourrait tre rduit, car les 16 premiers bits ne sont composs que par des "0".

Je demande si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour raliser mon code VHDL car je dois le rendre demain soir , et cela fait 1 semaine que j'essaye de le realiser, sans succes

Dans l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse m'aider

Merci bcp d'avance.
Showyouken est dconnect

----------

